# كيف تحدد الشركه موقع لبناء برج للجوال ( الخلوي)



## mr_majedt (8 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا سؤال يتبادر اى الجميع بالاخص مهندس الاتصالات 
كيف تحدد شركة الاتصالات افضل موقع لبناء برج في المدينه والاحياء؟
وماهي الاجهزه المستخدمه والطرق لمعرفة افضل موقع لبناء برج جوال ( خلوي ) وماهي المنطقه العمياء وكيف يتم حل مشكلته ؟

ارجو ممن لديه معلومه حتى ولو كانت بسيطه ان يفيدنا بها ولا يبخل علينا بها


----------



## laith1 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ...
سؤال مهم وجميل ويفتح الابواب على كيفيه توزيع ( BTS) اخي الحبيب كما تعرف هناك عدة عوامل تحدد توزيع الابراج من اهما الحمل المتوقع للخليه الواحده وتضاريس المكان والاهم من ذلك هو الترددات المتوفره للشركه وكيفيه اعاده توزيعها وهو ما يسمى ( RF Planning) وهذا القسم سوف تجده في كل شركه جوال والمسؤول على اعاده توزيع الترددات التي تعطيها وزارة الاتصالات للشركات في البلد وبالمناسبه اجمالي عدد الترددات هو (124) تردد تتشاركه جميع الشركات العامله في البلد ! ... اما بالنسبه للقضاء على المناطق الميته فهذا اخي واجب فريق عمل الراديوي وعمليا يتحكمون بهذا العامل من خلال ( اختيار امثل مكان للانتينا المصفوفه وايضا بكيفيه امالة الانتينا ) اخي الحبيب الموضع طويل وفيه معلومات كثيره ولايسعنا هنا الا ذطر بعض التفاصيل القليه ونتمنى ان نكون اوضحنا بعضها


----------



## mr_majedt (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومة القيمه
هل ممكن ان اعرف ما اسم الاجهزة المستخدمه في هذا العمل
لاني سمعت اسم لست متأكد منه وهو( radio opzortomstion) على ما اعتقد
واذا هناك مواقع او فيديو يشرح هذا العمل فأكون لك شاكرا


----------



## laith1 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
اخي الحبيب هناك عدة ادوات تستخدم لهذا الغرض ولعل من اشهرها برنامج ( TMS or TMZ ) من شركه موتورولا بأعتبارها الرائده في مجال الابراج وتوزيع الترددات وجودة التغطيه وهذا البرنامج يعمل في جهاز موبايل نوع سوني اريكسون يقوم بعمل سكانينك ( Scanning Parameters ) ومن ثم يحدد اين الخلل ..


----------



## أبو آرثر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
لا أدري إن كنت سأوفيك الإجابة ولكني سأحاول
قبل إضافة برج في مكان ما لا بد أن يتوفر عدد من المشتركين المسجلين في هذه المنطقة بما يحقق الجدوى الاقتصادية
يتم أضافة برج جديد في حالة وجود نقاط عمياء أي غير مغطاة بالشبكة الخليوية أو في حال زيادة نسبة عدد المشتركين في هذا المكان وعدم قدرة البرج الموجود في مكان قريب على استيعاب جميع مكالمات المشتركين في لحظة ما
بعد اعتماد وضع البرج في منطقة ما تأتي عملية دراسة وتقييم الوضع على الحاسب
يجب مراعاة عدة أمور عند وضع برج جديد وهي
البحث عن نقطة قادرة على تغطية المنطقة المطلوبة ضمن مسافة سماحية معقولة تتراوح بين عدة أمتار وحتى 100 متر مع عدم وجود عوائق كبيرة قريبة من هذه النقطة ولهذا يتطلب الأمر ارتفاعاَ معقولا.
يتم مراعاة عدة أمور أخرى وهي التقسيم الترددي وإعادة استخدام التردد, مراعاة الحدود المقبولة لتداخل الإشارة مع إشاراة الأبراج المجاورة, التخطيط المستقبلي أي تغطية واستيعاب المشتركين في المناطق المتوقع تزايد المشتركين فيها.............
ولكي يكون ردي وافياً وأكثر وضوحاً قمت بإضافة موضوع جديد يخص الشبكات الخلوية بعنوان *(الشبكات الخليوية نظام Gsm) *أدعوك للاطلاع عليه على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108804.html

مع تحيات أخوك يامن عيسى


----------



## mr_majedt (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده
ولم اطرح هذ الموضوع الا بعدان علمت ان الشرق الاوسط تفتقر لمثل هذه المعلومات وقلت الاشخاص التي تعمل في هذا المجال وان كان هناك دوره او شخص ان يشرح البرنامج من تحديد الموقع ومعرقة عدد المشتركين في المنطقة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
مهندس اتصالات حديث التخرج


----------



## kpupu (24 نوفمبر 2008)

أسم البرنامج 
Radio Mobile


http://www.cplus.org/rmw/english1.html

de
A41LP


----------

